# 240Urs - Garage Bed Upgrade



## Outback240ursNC (May 13, 2018)

Im wondering if anyone has modified or upgraded their 240UrS lower garage bed to hold two adults. I would like to maximize the space to hold two families and need to turn that bed into a full or queen.

Im thinking I can remove the existing bed and put in a bi or tri fold metal frame and use some lightweight material like fiberglass or something for the support. With some sturdy legs I think I could fabricate something that could easily hold two adults. I think Ill use a thick foam topper as the mattress.

Figured I would throw it out there and see if anyone has done something similar.

Thanks for your ideas, photos, or comments.


----------



## Outback240ursNC (May 13, 2018)

Yeah, thats a good idea. I do plan on keeping the top bunk though


----------



## Yroc (Jun 12, 2018)

I've extended a bed before by adding a 'flap' on a hinge that folds out and then have more legs that flip down. How you deal with the mattress is another issues, but if you can get one that will just fold into the space of that single, then you should have a decent solution.


----------



## Outback240ursNC (May 13, 2018)

Great to know its been done before. Thx!


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Did you ever get this mod done, i would like to do the same at some point


----------



## midnightsun (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Outback240ursNC,

I mod my bunk area for three kids. The bunks are only rated for 150lbs and the top bunk is less than that. I took out both beds and used 80:20 to make a free standing frame that supports three beds with a rating of 500lbs.

For some reason I can't upload anymore pics.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe have a look at the older OUTBACK 230 or 280 RS Think around 2010-2011. They came with a fold down queen ??? Maybe just a double ??? in the Garage area. One bed only though. Hope that helps. May help to give you some ideas as to what might work.


----------

